# Favorite Horror Movie Sequels



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

THE SEQUELS THEMSELVES, not the films they followed. In other words, *Friday the 13th, Hellraiser, Halloween, Phantasm* and *Jaws* wouldn't count, but ANY subsequent sequel of theirs would. Here go some of mine INPO:

1. *Phantasm II.* 
2. *Hellraiser II* and *Bloodline.* 
3. *Evil Dead II * and *Army of Darkness.* 
4. *Halloween II, Halloween IV: The Return of Michael Myers.* 
5. *Aliens* and *Alien Resurrection.* 
6. *Friday the 13th Parts II, IV: The Final Chapter, VI: Jason Lives* and *VII: The New Blood.* 
7. *Dawn of the Dead* 
8. *Return of the Living Dead II & III.*
9. *Night of the Demons 2.* 
10. *Bride of Re-Animator* and *Beyond Re-Animator.*


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

"Bride of Frankenstein"
"Halloween II"
"Friday the 13th, Part 2"
"Dawn of the Dead" (sequel to "Night of the Living Dead")
"Evil Dead II" (sequel to "Dawn of the Dead")
"Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein" (sequel to "House of Dracula - 1945)
"Jaws II"

That's all I can think of off the top of my severed head.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

The only sequel I liked was Hellraiser... From what I remember anyway lol... Or Nightmare on Elm Street. I am not big on sequels.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hellraiser 2
A Nightmare on Elm St 3 and New Nightmare
Halloween II and 4
Evil Dead 2 and AOD
Dawn of the Dead
Return of the Living Dead 2
Friday the 13th Parts 2,4,6,7, and Jason Goes to Hell


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Phantasm II
Evil Dead II
Nightmare on Elm Street 3
Friday The 13th parts 2,4, and 6
Halloween II
The Omen II
Puppet Master II


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

hard to say . Most of the sequels loose their oomf. But hands down would be Evil Dead 2 & Army of Darkness


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Halloween 2, evil dead 2, Phantasm 2, I really can't think of anything at the moment


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Gremlins 2 - truly one of the best sequels of all-time
Halloween 2 and 3
A Nightmare on Elm Street 2, 3, and 4
Friday the 13th 3, 5, 6, 7, and 8
Hellraiser 3
Children of the Corn 2, 5, and 7
Ghoulies 2
Demons 2


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Aliens, Halloween II, Army of Darkness


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Let's see...
Saw 3 (didn't see 2)
Aliens is the only one i have on dvd, didn't see the first, saw the rest
New Nightmare was definatly a cool way to sequel NOES, Dream Child being my faviorite
and that's it


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, I liked Aliens. I guess that counts. Although it was way too action, not enough horror. But fun. I enjoyed watching it a lot.


----------

